# Iconics Green Room and OOC Thread.  (Adoring fans welcome; no fighting allowed.)



## Jozan of Pelor (Apr 25, 2002)

_...during a lull in the Vault escapade..._



The scratched door of the Green Room opens and Jozan walks in, sighing deeply.  There is blood all over his pure white tunic.  He heads for the sink and runs some cold water, then dampens a rag and scrubs at the stains.  "Why can't they get washable dye or something?  Gheeze.  How do they expect a cleric of Light to stay clean?"  His tunic slowly turns pink.  Water drips onto his armor.  He sighs again.

Tossing the rag aside, the Iconic turns off the water and takes off his belt.  He strips off the ruined tunic and throws it towards a large wicker hamper in one corner.  It misses, but he ignores it, and instead leans out the door and calls to someone.  "Get me a fresh tunic from my dressing room, lad!"

Jozan rubs his forehead and looks around.  The overstuffed, sagging couch is scattered with magazines, and Regdar has left empty bottles of ale all over the coffee table.  Jozan clears himself a spot on the couch and sits heavily.  One of the magazines catches his eye and he peers at the cover for a moment.  It's the June issue of "Realms of Fantasy."

"Hmph.  I didn't know Hennet had a sister."

Jozan tosses the magazine aside and leans his head back against the cushions.  He closes his eyes.

_It feels like I've been on this gig for months...I wonder if I should cut loose and go full time on that Evil Cult Leader job? _  Jozan snorts.  _Nahh, if I'm not there to keep 'em in line, Krusk will bust a gut or something and have to go on disability again...and Al will probably end up breeding with the One Who Creeps, or whatever, and who knows what sort of contract disputes would follow.  Besides, that tattooed girl from the Psionics department is...rather...hmmm...interesting..._

The door opens a bit and someone tosses in Jozan's clean tunic.  It lands on his head, covering his face completely, but he doesn't move.  A faint snore issues from beneath the white cloth.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 25, 2002)

"Hey you... can you direct me to green room number..." The Crimson Armored Samurai thinks to himself for a second. "Dang... I can't remember. I had a little rhyme memorized... what was it? "My Intelligence Score minus the Square Root of a Bugbears bonus Hit Dice is Equal to the hypotenuse of the leg of a right triangle when contrasted by the orange paintbrush tubing?" Samanosuke actually has to think about where that line of thought was going. "I'm sorry, whats your name sir?"

http://www.evilgaming.net/other/onimusha/Samanosuke.gif


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 25, 2002)

Ash saunters in, looking haggard and beat-up (as always, of course)

He clangs over to the sink area and douses his head with water, dribbling all over the place.

He crashes down and sits on the sofa, next to Jozan, violently waking the priest from his brief respite.

"I've had a dealing or two with a "One Who Crawls"....

The way ya deal with those types is to not back down an inch - just keep blasting away at them with a good old shotgun, then sprinkle in some pain with an uppercut to the jaw, and those crawling-types won't give you as much trouble then.

Of course, that's my approach with just about everybody, so maybe I'm a bit biased..."


----------



## Crypt King (Apr 25, 2002)

*Okay clone boy*

Okay clone boy, get back to your one thread buddy, the real deal is right here, and I got the gun.

Carry on people, shop smart, shop S-mart.


----------



## Mialee (Apr 25, 2002)

_Door opens and in walks Mialee, who heads to the refreshment table and grabs a sparkling water_ 

Can you believe this Piratecat guy? Every time, it's "Big update later today!", which is the surest sign that he's not going to post for 1d4 days. I swear, Jozan, sometimes I think I'm the only one here who's trying to keep things together. I mean, you, you're fine, but can you believe that Hennet kid? It's like 'Need me to hold your hand, sweetie?' It's tough trying to direct a group of quasi-conics who're greener than a Kuo-Toa's armpit. Don't tell them I said that, of course. Ughh...

_sits down wearily in a cheap pleather seat, swigs the water_

Ahh. So, what's up with you these days? You got that side-project working for you yet? Something about evil? I tell ya, I need a gig like that. I'm getting REAL tired of having this pay the bills. I need to hook up with a good agent and get some movie deals. I'm tired of doing the Daily Show. Just once, I'd like to do Letterman. Y'know? You know as well as I do, sweetie, that Dave doesn't just call up RPG iconics without something more to offer. You need an upcoming movie, or scandal, or... whatever. I dunno. I'm just frustrated. How's things with you?

...

You're asleep, aren't you?


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 25, 2002)

_The door opens to admit one very bedraggled jedi, she looks beat up and battered and none too happy.  She nods a quick greeting to Mialee before going to the table for a Diet Coke and an apple..._

"Ugh...  how's it going?" _She plops down on the floor and begins promptly eating the apple, while trying to catch her breath..._


----------



## Mialee (Apr 25, 2002)

How's it going, Sia-Lan ...or is it just Sia?
Tough day out there? What are you guys fighting?


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 25, 2002)

_Sia swallows her bite of apple and washes it down with a quick gulp of Diet Coke._

"Well we're on this jungle planet, having ejected there in an escape pod after pirates took our ship...  We just got in a fight with some people salvaging the crashed vessel, and I'm afraid we treated them like pirates when they just might have been locals...  I'm just kind of tired of trying to be a Jedi, I mean, how should I know when to talk and when to fight?  Ugh...  We've been shooting in the jungle almost from the start.  I just want a spa day and some refrigerated Diet Coke for a change..."

_She takes another swig,_ "How about you?  Reggie still trying to peek at your undies?  Or was that just a rumor?"


----------



## Mialee (Apr 25, 2002)

"Bah", Regdar's all talk. He doesn't really hit on the iconic women. He'll make some rude comment now and then for shock value, but honestly, he's harmless. Nebin, though... I'd like to Bigby's Crushing Hand his parts some days, I swear to Pelor. Rrrr.

We're currently in a cavernous area, defeating monster after monster. Every time something dies, something else comes up. It's fun, but I REALLY need to sleep and get some spells back. What's cool is that I haven't taken any damage yet. At all. Thankfully, that red-robed little troll isn't here to hear me say that, otherwise I'd get the hammer coming down on me. 

Ahh. It's good to sit.

Where do you Jedi get your robes? I mean, really, that is FABulous. I wish costuming would get their act together and get me some clothes like that.


----------



## Isida KepTukari (Apr 25, 2002)

*A harried looking older man with silvering hair came running through the door and slammed it shut again*

"Terribly sorry, they wouldn't let me off the set for long.  I'm Ray Silver by the way, I'm over in the What Rough Beast Call of Cthulhu game.  I just heard the WotC Iconics were on break, so I just _had_ to come over an say hi!  

You guys really are quite a blast to read!  I've enjoyed your adventures since the first thread.  Your by-play is really quite funny, and P-Kitty's descriptions are the best. "

*He peers at Jozan carefully for a moment, fanboy mode off*

"You know, I just had the weirdest case of deja-vu...  Haven't I seen you before?"


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Apr 26, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ash saunters in, looking haggard and beat-up....He crashes down and sits on the sofa, next to Jozan, violently waking the priest from his brief respite.*



Jozan snatches the tunic off his face to stare at the disreputable looking fellow, then groans and closes his eyes.  He leans back and covers his face again.  "Don't you people have your own OCC thread?"



			
				Mialee said:
			
		

> *Door opens and in walks Mialee, who heads to the refreshment table and grabs a sparkling water....You're asleep, aren't you? *



"Not any more."  Jozan pulls the white cloth off his face again and blinks at Mialee.  "And you'd be surprised at how useful organized religion is when you need a good scandal."

As Mialee turns her attention to Sia, Jozan unfolds the fresh tunic and puts it on, listening idly.  He snorts when Mialee mentions Nebin and shakes his head.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> **A harried looking older man with silvering hair came running through the door and slammed it shut again....He peers at Jozan carefully for a moment, fanboy mode off*
> 
> "You know, I just had the weirdest case of deja-vu...  Haven't I seen you before?" *



Jozan looks over at him, then grins slowly and toothily.  "How's that SAN score lately?  Are you still afraid of moles?"  Then he laughs.  "Ha!  Best one shot I ever had."  He looks over at Mialee.  "I'm telling you, Mialee, this Cthulhu thing is a gold mine if you don't mind tentacles."

Jozan breathes on his holy symbol and buffs it with a corner of his new tunic.  "Hey, Mialee, that reminds me.  Remember that room with the three-fingered statue and the basin of glop?"  He looks around, then leans close.  "I figured it out a while ago, but didn't want to mention it in front of the others.  We don't want a repeat of that Head of Vecna fiasco."  He leans in closer and whispers.  "See, I figure they expect one of us to _cut of a finger_ to match the statue.  Then pressing the handplate will work.  And my guess is we are supposed to be willing to do this because the golden glop in the basin will heal the damage."  He snorts.  "Can you imagine?  But I bet Regdar, Al, and maybe even Mr. Eager Nebin would do it...and then who gets stuck with the blame if the healing is botched?  That's right--me."  He shakes his head.  "You see my point, don't you?  That's why I've kept quiet."


----------



## Regdar (Apr 26, 2002)

*Bah, Like Hell!*

_Kicking open the door to the green room, the Iconic fighter flops down in the worn out lounge chair, letting out a long sigh. Regdar then leans over, pulls out a small cooler and digs inside, pulling out a brown bottle that Regdar holds to Regdar's temple._

Nothing like a cold one, need to get the best boy in here with some more. 

_Throwing one to each assembled Iconic, even the Star Wars one, heck even Jozan._

Now Mialee, you know you have been wanting to experience Regdar's greatness for sometime now.  It's alright to deny it, Regdar probably couldn't bring himself to do it, would be like being with my sister or something. Remember the Maxim shoot, where you had too much after shoot drinking.

Now did everyone see those nice shows of greatness by Regdar in there. See Regdar told you the intense training with Master Woo and subsequent mass whoring and boozing would pay off.


----------



## Mialee (Apr 26, 2002)

Hmm, Jozan, I certainly see what you're saying. However, for a man of religion like yourself, I imagine this presents a difficult decision for you, because which is worse: getting stuck with the healing, or not telling your partymates the solution to a puzzle because you'll get stuck with the healing. Does the Shining One count Sloth as a great sin, because that might fall under...

_Regdar bursts in_ 



> Remember the Maxim shoot, where you had too much after shoot drinking.



What?? That didn't make any sense. Not only are you BLATANTLY violating every sexual harassment law on the books with every fetid breath you push past those foam-flecked lips, but you're not even speaking proper common. Pull yourself together, man.


----------



## Regdar (Apr 26, 2002)

*Bah, it's in the contract*

Thankfully it's written into my contract, Regdar is immune to sexual harassment and the chance of subsequent charges. 

Regdar ment too much drinking after the shoot, you should remember the "Girl's of Greyhawk," calander, when you got the boob job. Wait Regdar wasn't suppose to mention that, Hmm seems the ale is hitting rather fast this time.


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 26, 2002)

Rorworr walks in and waves cheerily at Sia as he picks up a few refreshments.  Then he spots Jozan.

An autograph book and pen seemingly appear from thin air as the Wookiee lumbers over to his idol.  He shoves the autograph book under Jozan's nose with a look of awe on his face.


----------



## Vadania (Apr 27, 2002)

*Vadania walks into the room breathing heavily, he long white hair is in disarray, and her clothes barely hang on her body.    It looks as though she has been in a fight, until you notice the unmistakable afterglow.   Looking about she notices the others in the room.    Quickly she pulls her clothes tightly around her.*

Oh, I, um, I didn't know that anyone was in here.   I just needed to get a drink of water.


----------



## Nebin (Apr 28, 2002)

_The disheveled Gnome stumbles in ignoreing everyone and slumps in the corner, he upends a small brown bottle emptying it and throws it into the other corner._  Reggie you got another one of those ? I got the shakes and I need one real bad man.


----------



## Regdar (Apr 29, 2002)

*Bah, booze head*

Bah, Vad, been hanging with the "nature's love," again Regdar sees, throwing another bottle to poor Nebin.

Here stubs, bah this place is deader then disco.


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (May 2, 2002)

Jozan twists the cap off the beer Regdar tossed him, then raises it and admires the caramel color of the light that shines through the glass.

"Ahh, Pelor, in Your wisdom You shine upon the earth, bringing forth sweet barley and bitter hops, thus blessing us all with this beverage of the gods."

He smiles, and takes a deep drink.  "Oh, yes."

Then he looks at Mialee.  "No, no...you are missing the point, my dear.  The point is that what if the healing _doesn't_ work, and Alhandra or whomever has to go around with one finger missing for the rest of his or her natural life?  That's the dilemma--how does a Cleric of Light encourage such self-mutilation?"  He shakes his head and takes another deep swallow of beer.

Jozan leans back in the couch and looks at Regdar.  "My boy, you have indeed shown superlative greatness, as you call it, but surely you must know that your skill comes from dedication, hard work, and the divine aid of Pelor.  If you would only acknowledge  the Light within your soul, you would be a much happier man."  He gives Regdar an encouraging and friendly grin.

Jozan might continue further in this vein, but his view of Regdar is suddenly obscured by a large amount of hair.  He looks up, and up, and up at Roworr, and his smile becomes somewhat tentative.  "Ahhh...Hi there."

[ Jozan glances nervously over at Si Lan, and whispers, "They don't bite, do they?  And he's read the Iconic Nonaggression clause, hasn't he?  He _can_ read, right?" ]

He takes the pen and pad from the wookie with exaggerated caution.  "Ah, yes.  Ok, let's see...to Roworr...that's with two R's, not three, right?...with blessings of Light and Fire, from Pelor's Own Iconic, Jozan."  He hands back the pad and pats Roworr's arm.  "There's a good lad, thank you for the compliment."

If Jozan notices Vadania's disheveled appearance, he makes no sign.


----------



## Mialee (May 2, 2002)

Well, forgive me for overshooting your point Jozan, but I really didn't imagine you could be talking about that. For a cleric- of any religion, really- to choose inaction over the possible failure of the power of healing, to me, shows a lack of- what? Five letters, gimme an F...

_scrunches elven eyebrows_ 

I coulda sworn it was *Rorworr*, with four R's. Rorry, hon, could we get a ruling on that? I don't want to get JD Wiker on the phone. He always wants to chit chat.


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (May 3, 2002)

Jozan stares at Mialee, shocked.  "No, no, _no!_  I certainly do not question my _own_ healing ability, as supplied by the divine Pelor!  It is the finger-regenerative power of the _basin of slime_ that I referred to.  At this level, my dear, reattaching a finger is not in my repertoire, and I dislike what I see as the writers intention that we put our faith in a gallon or two of glowing juice to repair the damage."


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (May 3, 2002)

A wide steel door at the back of the room opens and a gnome with a clipboard steps in.  He's chewing on the end of an unlit cigar.  "Ok, folks, Piratecat is being held up again...his latest module has been picked up by Oprah for her new 'Game Accessory of the Month Club' and he's doing her show this afternoon."  He notices the pile of empty beer bottles surrounding Regdar and rolls his eyes.

"So, if you think you are _sober_ enough, we can catch up on some photo shoots."  He looks around the room, maneuvers the cigar to the other side of his mouth, then checks his clipboard.  Without looking up, he waves the Iconics through the steel door after him.  There is a large studio on the other side, big enough for several sets to be prepared at one time, with a collection of cameras and technicians lounging in the center.  The crew perks up when the Iconics enter and begin adjusting their equipment.

The gnome walks up to an area set up to look like the inside of a crypt, with a huge faux stone sarcophagus filling the center.  "Hokay, Jozan, glad you've cleaned up a bit, you and Mialee can do the Undead piece we've talked about.  Where's Lidda?"  He shakes his head and makes a mark on the clipboard.  Taking the cigar out of his mouth with stained fingers, he spits something black into a corner, then replaces the cigar and moves on.  

"Vadania, baby, we'll get a seamstress to fix that rip in your outfit, then you and Regdar are here, with the swamp creatures."  Several lizard men and something that looks like a humanoid-shaped mound of pond scum climb to their feet in a swamp set; the pond scum thing tosses a cigarette to one side.

The gnome sucks on his cigar a moment and flips pages on his clipboard.  "Now, we didn't expect a break for you others so soon, but I'm sure there's stuff for you here, too.  Roworr, of course, can double as a monster in just about any set, but I'll have to check the schedule.  Just sit tight and we'll see what we can do."


----------



## Devis (May 3, 2002)

Devis pokes his head apologetically into the room.  "Anyone mind if I come in?" he almost whispers.  He sidles in, hugging the wall to his back.

"H'ya Jozan, Regdar", he mumbles, darting up glances from between lowered bangs.  

At the sight of Miallee in her usual outfit, and Vadiania not in her ususal outfit, he turns bright red and dives for the bathroom.  You can hear the sound of cold water running and splashing.


----------



## Regdar (May 4, 2002)

*Bah, on the run*

Jozan, Pelor did not bring this "bounty,", Fred the best boy did, and it's made by a man named Samual Adams, Bah can't you tell by the label?

_Regdar looking to the label with a narrowed eye. Looking up as Devis enters with a smirk._

Seems Devis has a case of Montazumma's Revenge. Bah that's why Regdar sticks to the ale. Don't drink the water.

_Looking to the gnome, tossing back another brew._

Bah, takes more then this to get Regdar too wasted, Regdar will be a pose whore for you.  Maybe the Iconics can pull the, uh what letter combat maneuver we on Mialee?


----------



## Nebin (May 6, 2002)

_Nebin throws ann empty beer bottle at the WOtC's Arse Kissing Gnome flunky_


----------



## Devis (May 8, 2002)

The lav door opens, and Devis creeps out.  He looks around, and sees that the ladies are still in the room.  He flushes beet red again. 

"H-H-Hi" he says to them, in a stammering whisper.  

He scans the room desperately for cover.  Seeing the cooler, he latches on to it like a fish on a hook.  He takes out a coke, and then looks around guiltily.  

"Is this someone's coke?  Is it ok if I take it?  Where do I pay for it?"


----------



## Piratecat (May 9, 2002)

I'm back! I'm back! I'm done! *does a little dance* My 5 day project that turned out to actually be 15-17 days is done, done, done. Hurrah! 

So gather up yer swords, everyone; we pick back up tomorrow.


----------



## Krusk (May 10, 2002)

Krusk's grey-skinned arm trails out from behind the couch, with his fist clutching an empty bottle of "100 Years of Malt" Scotch whiskey.  Amidst half-orc's rumbling snores, his half-conscience mutterings can be barely understood...

Must kill Captain Kirk.
Must destroy the Enterprise.
Long live Klingon Empire.


----------



## Nebin (May 10, 2002)

*Finally !*

_ The half plastered Gnome heaves himself toward the door and back to the vault, stopping long enough to piddle on the WoTC flunky laying dazed by the door_


----------



## Regdar (May 10, 2002)

*Bah, let your sack drop boy.*

Regdar rises and slaps Devis on the back, forcing a tall cold one into Devis's hand.

Bah, have a cold one my boy, you take a blow to the head or something.  Drink up so we can once again returned to the red robed midgets adventure.


----------



## Quartermoon (May 10, 2002)

Jozan fills a glass with water from the stained sink and walks over to the couch.  "Time to get up, Klingon."  With one hand, he sprinkles water upon Krusk's upturned face.


----------



## Piratecat (May 10, 2002)

Ahem. _Someone_ needs to check their log-in name.....

--------------------------

"On in five minutes, people!"  The director's assistant looks annoyed. "Everyone, here's your free voucher good at Fashan's Ale and Whores, 100 gp off everything in the house. Redeemable AFTER the adventure, Regdar. That's a boy."


----------



## Nebin (May 11, 2002)

Yeah baby do what the furbutt says _ I always knew Jozan was a little light in his armor[/]_


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (May 11, 2002)

Pppttthhhh!!

I'm lucky I can find these boards today, after all that testing yesterday!


----------



## Nebin (May 11, 2002)

Okay no problem, when we get back out of the vault I'll treat you to a night at the  Convent of Sune, better known as the sisters of Pleasure and Pain.


----------



## Nebin (May 13, 2002)

*Shess*

_ The Gnome stalks back into the Green Room, pausing long enough to again piddle on the prostrate WoTC lackey_  He tells us he's ready and all we do is stand around twidelling our thumbs, it's almost as bad as a Dark Brother film. No it's not least on their film you got the Fluffer Girl to play with.


----------



## Devis (May 13, 2002)

Devis finishes his coke, and places the can carefully in the Recycling bin.  He walks to the door, takes a deep breath, throws back his shoulders, pastes a grin on his face, and says "Iiiiiiit's showtime, boys and girls!"

Grin on his face and swagger in his hips, he strides out of the room.


----------



## Regdar (May 13, 2002)

*Bah, finally*

That's the pompus ass Regdar knows!!!


----------



## Vadania (May 19, 2002)

Bumpity


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (May 20, 2002)

The green room stands empty, all the Iconics returned to the Vault in anticipation of the renewal of battle.

After a good while, a young boy in acolyte's white slips into the room and crosses to the bulletin board on the back wall.  He tacks up a ragged piece of paper, then hurries out.

The note, which seems to be written on paper torn from _The Wall Street Journal,_ reads:

*Wanted: Iconic Stand-In.  Must be male, human, darkly handsome, and pure of heart.  Duties include holding dramatic poses for employer during painfully long breaks in action, and fetching hot cups of tea.  Patience, tolerance, and a strong stomach are a must.  Devotion to Pelor is a plus, but is not mandatory.  Compensation will include salary commiserate with responsibilities and optional soul cleansing.  If interested, apply with the Temple of Pelor, Greyhawk City.  Mention job code JOZ-37."*


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (May 28, 2002)

Have the technical gliches done what even PCat's vanishing act couldn't?

Is anyone still out there?


----------



## Devis (May 28, 2002)

Stuck beneath the ad is another notice, printed in flowing hand on heavy cream stock.  

Iconic Seeks Position
Accomplished raconteur, musician and contradancer seeks part time position.  Will wield light saber, blaster, or shotgun.  No heavy lifting or tentacled horrors, please.  

Call Devis, at (555)-bard4me.


----------



## Hennet (May 28, 2002)

*Vacation Plans*



			
				Jozan of Pelor said:
			
		

> *Have the technical gliches done what even PCat's vanishing act couldn't?
> 
> Is anyone still out there? *




While I am aching to unload a _Magic Missle_ or three, it's just as well that there is a lull in the action (or more accurately, a deathly-still stasis occupying most of the middle of the lull). I've got vacation time and I'm going to Disney World this weekend.

Devis, I've got an extra pass...you can ride the rocket on Space Mountain. And don't worry you can sit in front or back, I'm flexible. Very.

Vadania, I hope to see you and Al this year, too. But try to take it easy on the "Animal Kingdom" people--no more "Summon Swarm" on the minimum wage emu-wranglers, please.

Oh, by the way Jozan, I was missing my International Male catalog a while ago and thought nothing of it. Until, a pair of men's "Bunz" underwear ("it lifts and supports") came in the mail--next time, ask to borrow the catalog and please change the delivery address.

Until...well, whenever this starts again,
Love, Hennet


----------



## Regdar (May 28, 2002)

*Bah, Disney is Evil*

Bah, Regdar can no longer go to Disneyland, after slaying all the large werecreatures that were there, and piking their wererat leader infront of the small castle near it's entrance.  Regdar could swear Regdar heard the tears of joy of gathered children by ending the infernal menace...

The rewards Regdar received from the gathered princesses Regdar rescued from the beast called Wage Slave made up for it however.


----------



## Mialee (May 30, 2002)

Piratecat no post
Him make promise but no post
DungeonMaster... help!

Dirty thieving scamp
Give me back my underthings
I hate you, Nebin.

Grimy, huggable
Purplish, lovable half-orc
Krusk is a cutie. 

Ale, whores, ale, whores, belch
Ale, whores, Ale, whores, punch, slash, stab
Ale, whores, Ale, whores, bah

Devis, lightly sing
Take your lute in hand; that thing
with the little strings.

Hennet, buttercup!
Hennet, buckle up! We ride,
so mousse that hair up!

Little Lidda, go
With your cotton wads in tow
and plus one crossbow.

Pelor, shining one!
Nay, whore, I want none- 'specially
not if Regdar's done.

Bored.


----------



## Devis (May 30, 2002)

Hey!  Who's the bard here?  Go do something thaumaturgical, and leave the poetry to the experts.


----------



## Mialee (May 30, 2002)

Aww, cram it, churchie. 

I'm bored, no one's doing anything, and my poetry stinks anyway. I can't very well research spells for some diverting, amusing fun. 

*pouts*


----------



## Nebin (May 30, 2002)

*Yet another Ad*

_A third ad appears on the bullintin board_

* Eager young Gnome looking for position, must be either on top or the bow wow style. will do almost anyone except 1/2 Orcs and snooty Elves, will send small head shot on request.*

 Miss me ?


----------



## Vadania (May 31, 2002)

Don't listen to Devis, Mialee.    I enjoyed your poetry.  I think it was lovely.    But you didn't make one about me.


----------



## Alhandra (May 31, 2002)

nor me, my elven battle-mage...  *leaning over Vadania's shoulders*

Since when did WotC slide in so many ranks of Perform on your guys' character sheets?
It's been quite the impressive display of creativity from the party...


----------



## Krusk (May 31, 2002)

Mialee said:
			
		

> *Grimy, huggable
> Purplish, lovable half-orc
> Krusk is a cutie.*




Krusk blushes from behind the _Variety_ want ads...

Star Trek auditions.
Wanted: Kligons and Vulcans.
Audition with Krusk?


----------



## Regdar (May 31, 2002)

*Bah, elves*

Ale, whores, ale, whores, belch
Ale, whores, Ale, whores, punch, slash, stab
Ale, whores, Ale, whores, bah
Ale, whores, ale, whores, belch
Ale, whores, Ale, whores, punch, slash, stab
Ale, whores, Ale, whores, bah
Ale, whores, ale, whores, belch
Ale, whores, Ale, whores, punch, slash, stab
Ale, whores, Ale, whores, bah


----------



## Deedlit (Jun 1, 2002)

_An elf walks in, long blond hair behind her, wearing a green dress, with a dark blue elven cloak drifting in the wind.  She arrives in time to hear Mialee's poetry, holds her hands open and lets out a big sigh._ 

You really shouldn't be growing ranks in perform, with so few skill points a level and it being a cross-class skill.  You still have a ways to go, here, let me try one based on your adventures 

The cat stalls too much
Projects taking forever
When will battle end?

OOC:Untrained Perform check, +3 to perform.


----------



## Mialee (Jun 1, 2002)

Sorry, you two...

Holy warrior
Gold clad, preach Heironeous
with your butch haircut.

White hair, white skin, sticks
Pet Perea, great sleeping bear
druid in her grove

Someone make one for me! Devis?

*sees Deedlit*

Ahh, good. 

*cracks knuckles, stands*

I thought I chased your skinny anime' butt back to the land of cheap frame rates. Want to come in and talk smack about my poetry? How about I put a few ranks into that movie screen of a forehead of yours?


----------



## Vadania (Jun 1, 2002)

Mialee, Iconic elf
Outfit does not cover butt
Great Magic in book.


Devis, I think your out of a job, this isn't all that hard.


----------



## Deedlit (Jun 1, 2002)

_After hearing the insult, an anime sweatdrop appears in the air behind Deedlit_


----------



## Regdar (Jun 6, 2002)

*Bah, elves*

Who let the anime chick in Regdar wants to know? If she isn't into Hentai, Regdar wants nothing to do with her.


----------



## Deedlit (Jun 6, 2002)

No, I want nothing to do with hentai.  You might be confusing me with the dark elf pirotess, who I wouldn't at all be suprised if she was, considering her outfit.


----------



## Nebin (Jun 7, 2002)

_ Nebin checks out the anima bimbet_ Hey Babe ever do it Gnome style ?


----------



## Deedlit (Jun 7, 2002)

OOC:Gnomes do not exist on Lodoss, so deedlit would not be familiar with them.  Meadow Sprites are much more like halflings.


IC:What are you, and what is this "Gnome style" you speak of?  I am not familiar with your kind, unless you are some sort of hideously deformed meadow sprite.


----------



## Alhandra (Jun 7, 2002)

Nebin said:
			
		

> * Nebin checks out the anima bimbet Hey Babe ever do it Gnome style ? *



*to Deedlit*
"Well, you know what they say about a guy with a big nose....

And honey - Nebin's nose is frickin' HUGE.

Mialee - here's one for you, meant in good fun:

Pointy-eared elf mage
Don't leave home without cotton
Elf rack tiny ; big brain


----------



## Nebin (Jun 8, 2002)

Thanks Al, but I thought we weren't going to talk about the hot tub party at last years GenCon again ? I mean it was great and all that but you know Lidda get's all weird about it now that she's about "Due" . BTW when are y'all going to have the shower so I'll know to NOT be at the house ?

 Lil Halfling with big tummy
 All a tweeter with nesting
 lil Quaterling or Half gnome ?


----------



## Krusk (Jun 9, 2002)

There once was a sexy Halfling,
Who shacked up with a Gnome for a fling.
When he dived 'tween her legs,
She got herself pregs.
Nine months later out popped a Gnomeling.


----------



## Regdar (Jun 10, 2002)

*Bah, don't make Regdar brain you!*

Bah, Nebin you don't talk about Regdar's little sister that way!


----------



## Mialee (Jun 10, 2002)

Geeeeee, Alhandra, thanks for knocking my rack "in good fun". Is this revenge for the "butch haircut" thing?

Krusk! You should be ashamed of yourself- getting so graphic about these things here. This may be the Iconic Green Room, but we still have the "adoring fans welcome" to come in. They don't need to read your smut! 

Besides, you know the halfling gestation period is seven months..

Hey everyone- I'm now 20% more famous. Check out my article at nutkinland.com.


----------



## Devis (Jun 10, 2002)

I refuse to enter into any speculations about the racks of any of my fellow iconics.  Each and everyone of you is beautiful in your own right.  But if we could never mention Nebin and the copulatory act in the same sentence again, I'd be very happy.  

Some of us do this on our lunch hour, you know.


----------



## Conaill (Jun 12, 2002)

[A jangling of keys is heard just outside the door. A hobgoblin in rent-a-goon uniform sticks his head in.]

You's guys still ere? I jus lockt da front gate alf an hour ago. Nobody tole me about no night shoot. Who's in charge ere?


----------



## Conaill (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey, you dere! Wake up!

[The night guard _bumps_ Regdar, who seems to have nodded off with a half-finished bottle of Sam Adams still firmly clutched in his hand]


----------



## Conaill (Jun 18, 2002)

[The night guard speaks into a little black box he took from his belt.]

No sir, couldn't wake'em up. Musta been quite a party here. Dey all stink of beer, specially the big 'un. 

Shall I jus leave em ere? I tink they'se signed up for dat big new studio in de mornin anyways.


----------



## gamecat (Jul 14, 2002)

A tall human, 6'3, wearing a red hooded tunic, black pants and a crushed red velvet cloak swaggers in. A finely crafted longsword, with stylized chimera hilt hangs at his side. A silver pin of a blue dragon-headed chimera gleams brightly on his left lapel. It is clear he is the most important thing in this world...

"Guard your wives and daughters, Westenberger the Jovial, heir to the Westenbergers, Captain of the Cambion, Lord of Spelljammers and High Devotee of Zagyg is here. While we rest on the topic of racks, [gestures to Mialee] does Hennet's perennial nippliness kill you all? I could open a bottle on those...ack..."

Regaining his composure, Westenberger once-overs the security guard and realizes he's not on stage...

Chagrined, Westenberger continues running his trap.

Burning Crimson Font
Extremely Bloated Ego
Damn he annoys


----------



## Deedlit (Jul 29, 2002)

I have a question for the iconics.  Where on Oerth are you located?(I assume it is Oerth, as you can't find clerics of pelor or paladins of heironeous anywhere else)  And what has happened to Piratecat?


----------



## Vadania (Jul 30, 2002)

We're still here, it's our beloved PirateCat that has left us, I've given up completely on email him.     No sence bothering him.  



I feel, unwanted


----------



## Alhandra (Aug 1, 2002)

Vad - I'm here for you.     

 

I have email Pkitty and he is not responding.

It is quite baffling how cowardly he's acting here.
He's aware of his personal tendencies that exacerbate this avoidance problem of his, you'd think he'd act on them.  

What point is a life lived in fear?
You must FACE your fights, or die trying!


----------



## Vadania (Aug 1, 2002)

Ally, dear, you must remember that fear is a powerful force.     Perhaps even the most powerful force in all of nature.     Fight or Flight, PC has chosen Flight.    I do not blame him for his actions.     In an enviroment such as this respect is all one has and his fear of loosing respect is why he runs.    It makes sence really.      

Don't deride him for giving into fear,  not all of us have deific power protecting us from it.


----------



## Alhandra (Aug 1, 2002)

Vadania said:
			
		

> *Don't deride him for giving into fear,  not all of us have deific power protecting us from it. *



You don't?

Why?

Doesn't your god love you, and you love your god?


----------



## Kazak (Aug 1, 2002)

The snoring from the corner stops as Kazak awakes.  He stands up and dusts himself down.

"Gods!  How long have I been asleep?"


----------



## Vadania (Aug 1, 2002)

Months at least Kazak, We didn't know what to do, so we left you, we were worried about your beard taking over the entire room.




			
				Alhandra said:
			
		

> *You don't?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Doesn't your god love you, and you love your god? *




Ally, you really are fishing for a religious arguement arn't you? 

You know my stance on the God matter, I have a certain respect for Ehlonna, but I have never spoken to her as you seem to do with Heironeous.     Love is another matter entirely, I love this world that we stand it, and all aspects of it, and I love you.    Do I need anything more?


----------



## Alhandra (Aug 2, 2002)

Vadania said:
			
		

> *Ally, you really are fishing for a religious arguement arn't you?  *



While I can think of no better pursuit than Fishing with you, dearest Vadania, you know me well enough to know that I can never give up in trying to convince you to stop your heathen ways and give yourself to me entirely.....  I MEAN... give yourself to a deity entirely, with all faith, hope, and love in what you and she I MEAN HE are doing!   
*sheepishly blushing he  he*


----------



## Vadania (Aug 2, 2002)

Ally dear, get your mind out of the gutter, it is not a proper place for a Lady of your station.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Aug 14, 2002)




----------



## Regdar (Aug 15, 2002)

Alhandra said:
			
		

> *Vad - I'm here for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bah, here we go again. For a supposed paladin, all you seem to do is bitch and point out others faults.  Regdar can understand why your a bull dyke.


----------



## Mialee (Aug 20, 2002)

I hate that we were banished to the In Character forum. We were so much more fun when we were out in the open.


----------



## Vadania (Aug 20, 2002)

Well, I've always been out in the open at least.     Some others who I won't name, tend to hide in a closet.


----------



## Kazak (Aug 20, 2002)

There's nothing stopping us from reclaming the General board again.  We jus' need a good plan of attack.



			
				Vadania said:
			
		

> *Well, I've always been out in the open at least.     Some others who I won't name, tend to hide in a closet. *




Ha, no dwarf would hide in a closet!  We always face our...  Ah, I think I may have missunderstood ye...


----------



## Kazak (Aug 20, 2002)

Ye know, we could always audition for a new DM.

And I hope we're getting overtime for all of this.  My contract says I'm here to fight and up the "swarthy" quota for the group.  Nothin' at all about babysittin' his holiness and the tin man...


----------



## Krusk (Aug 21, 2002)

Kazak said:
			
		

> *There's nothing stopping us from reclaming the General board again.  We jus' need a good plan of attack.*




_Krusk bull rushes the General Discussion Forum..._

*RAAUWRRRRGG!*


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 22, 2002)

Question is there a site with all the Icons on them? Since I'm interested in the Mindflayer Iconic.. 

[Edit: Valdania looks sexy on the pic last page=]]


----------



## Vadania (Aug 24, 2002)

Vadania enters wearing a modern business formal outfit.    Her skirt comes down just above her knees, he hair is tied up behind her head, and she is carring a clipboard.     She peers over her glasses.


"Alright, everyone settle down and have a seat, we will begin the interviews for a new DM in just a bit, have to work out the details with the other iconics, but first can I get all of your names here."


----------



## Chuckwalla (Oct 15, 2002)

Where can I find an archive of the Iconics Adventure posts or were they lost with the server move?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 17, 2002)

_Looks at the thread._

And so the iconics, once again, look for a DM... 

Well, this time, at least, I have a *little* bit more experience with online gaming... afterall, it has been almost a year since that first attempt. 

Of course, when I say little, that includes one game I've DM'd, and participating in four others and the 3rd IR.  Needless to say, I think I'm quite qualified for the job of running the sixteen or so iconics through an adventure or three...

If you can't find anyone else, I could DM for you all for awhile... of course, I *still* think it would be fun to run you all through RttToEE... 

To be honest, however, I think I would run you through a campaign I've been building for an RL game that isn't going to happen.  Assuming, of course, that I DM - and I may not have the time for it.

_Points at the clipboard._

But anyway, but my name on there, Vadania.  If you can't find anyone to help you iconics out in a month or two (or whenever you decide to stop looking for a DM), then I'll DM for you - if you want me to.  I'll need about a week's warning for preparation, though.


----------



## Kazak (Oct 18, 2002)

Kazak studies the gnome in front of him.

"Aye, ye'll do lad, ye'll do.  Can ye provide encounters to challenge us?  Regdar gets mighty antsy without a decent fight every hour or two."


----------



## Vadania (Oct 18, 2002)

Well, I don't know how many of us are left...    But the fewer there are the easier it is one you, Gnomeworks.    I'm ready an willing for any game you run.       I'd love to run through RttTEE with you, but I hope you undertand that by the time you finish it on an internet game 5e will be out     But then there is those guys running Citedel to Bastion so it's not the most ambitious project I've ever heard.


----------



## Chuckwalla (Oct 19, 2002)

Cool. I'm an Iconics fan. I hope you can get a game started again.  

Is there an archive of old Iconics posts?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 19, 2002)

Vadania said:
			
		

> *Well, I don't know how many of us are left...    But the fewer there are the easier it is one you, Gnomeworks.    I'm ready an willing for any game you run.       I'd love to run through RttTEE with you, but I hope you undertand that by the time you finish it on an internet game 5e will be out     But then there is those guys running Citedel to Bastion so it's not the most ambitious project I've ever heard. *




Well, I was told that RttToEE takes around a year to run RL.  Of course, any game takes much longer in PbP than in RL.

Mostly, I was poking fun at the last time I tried to run the iconics, b/c it started out as being RttToEE.  That particular module is a little too involved for my taste, and would require much work and, as you mentioned, quite a bit of time.

As for the _Citadel to Bastion_ group... well, they'll learn their lesson eventually. 

I'll start working on a campaign that will be suitable for the iconics.  It will probably take around a week to set up, so sometime next weekend I'll start it up.  Meanwhile, let's see how many iconics come visit before then, and are willing to join in.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

hmm..   looks like the file might have worked (even tho it's over 300 KB)

Here's a collection of the majority of the early legendary Iconic Adventures.  
Not complete, but most of the interesting stuff, hopefully.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chuckwalla (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Krusk (Oct 24, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Meanwhile, let's see how many iconics come visit before then, and are willing to join in. *




Krusk ready to play.
Contract with Roddenberry
Has come to an end.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 26, 2002)

If any iconics aren't present, I'd be happy to join  hades knows I've only been waiting for a while 

Edit-Kazak tells me that no one is playing Alexandra, i'll take her position if GnomeWorks or anyone else doesn't mind.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 26, 2002)

_Shrugs._

Don't know Sollir.  Some of the iconics might show up later, so it might not be wise for you to take one of the ones that were around before.  I'll leave it to the iconics to allow you in or not.

Alright, let's see...

Vadania
Kazak
Krusk

Hmm... psion, druid, barbarian.  A tad unorthodox, but it will work.

The campaign I've got will allow for others to join if/when they show up, along the way.


----------



## Alhandra (Oct 26, 2002)

Don't think Vaddy'd get too far without her faithful full-of-faith holy warrior, would ya?


I've been waiting to dispense some divine butt-kicking to the denizens of evil for quite some time....

I think I can take a break from my comeback Tour and join the party again.

It wouldn't be the same without Mialee, though -   where you hangin out, girl?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 26, 2002)

read my edit GW, no one has played Alexandra yet, course, I understand if there's too many people already.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 27, 2002)

*Preparations*

You are probably aware that I have stated that I will either be 1) running RttToEE, or 2) running a campaign that I prepared earlier for an RL game that I am now not going to run.

After much thought - and the fact that I don't own NeMoren's Vault, so I cannot continue PC's adventure - I have decided to run you all through option 2.

Of course, the irony of that, is that the last part of the campaign _is_ RttToEE... 

If you're not an iconic, but are interested in being one, ask about it.  There are a few iconics, IIRC, that haven't had their positions filled yet.

Sollir - Alexandra sounds fine.  IIRC, she's a nomad.  I believe that all the iconics are 3rd level, so figure it out based on that (Basic PsiHB rules for psionics, nothing else).

Speaking of level - where are all the stats for the iconics?  I vaguely remember seeing them on a webpage somewhere, but I do not have the link.  

Be warned that I am not PC - I probably won't have the same style as he does.  I can't provide a decent comparison, though I can tell you my style - I go for a game that attempts to portray events in a realistic fashion and one in which all actions, whether of PCs or NPCs, are taken into account.  It could also be said to be more grim - I won't make things easy, and if you make a mistake, you will probably be paying for it sooner or later.

Rolls that I tell you to make, or initiative, attack, and damage rolls, can be done by you.  If you would prefer, I can make a specified roll for you.  Pretty much, anything that I tell you to roll, you can.

As for the missing iconics - I pointed out that any iconics who show up along the way will be able to join.  There are several parts to this campaign, and inbetween each are long stretches of little-detailed travelling.  I see no problem with introducing iconics at those points.

As for setting - this will be taking place in Greyhawk, with several modifications as needed for the campaign.  I am currently figuring out what those are, but it would seem that the major ones will be necessary near the end.

If there are any other questions, post them here or in the OoC thread, and I'll answer them as fast as possible.  

I will post the opening post of the game sometime tomorrow evening (CST).


----------



## Krusk (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Preparations*



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Speaking of level - where are all the stats for the iconics?  I vaguely remember seeing them on a webpage somewhere, but I do not have the link.*




All iconic stats
Are hosted by Doc Midnight.
Click on .sig picture.



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Rolls that I tell you to make, or initiative, attack, and damage rolls, can be done by you.  If you would prefer, I can make a specified roll for you.  Pretty much, anything that I tell you to roll, you can.*




Think it would be best,
Speaking from experience,
If DM rolls all dice.

~~~

Krusk should practice his
Iambic Pentameter.
Haikus getting dull.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Preparations*



			
				Krusk said:
			
		

> *All iconic stats
> Are hosted by Doc Midnight.
> Click on .sig picture.*




Ah... thanks, Krusk.



> *Think it would be best,
> Speaking from experience,
> If DM rolls all dice.*




Hmm... third line is supposed to have five syllables, not six. 

I could roll all the dice, though that has both advantages and disadvantages.

If the you prefer, you can give me pluses for each roll in posts for each round (pluses for attacks, as well as damage), and then I can roll them.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 27, 2002)

I asked it before in the thread so if any iconics are still open, glad to join. Btw any place where they have a list of them.. like the gnome illusionist and the human psion and psychic warrior from psihb and stuff.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 28, 2002)

Let it begin, then... 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28804


----------



## Regdar (Nov 1, 2002)

Bah, Regdar shall pass on this one for now, no offense Gnomeworks but Regdar prefered PC's style.  And no, Regdar will not be portrayed by an imposter, Regdar would be forced to slay him.

As for available Iconics, these are the only ones available as far as Regdars records show.

*Soveliss Elf (Wood Elf)Ranger
Alexandra Human Nomad Psion
Ember Human Monk*

That's it, all the others have been portrayed at one time or another, or are screen names.

The others were taken, such as Eberk and Tordek, but have not been around in quite sometime.

Iconics are built on the Standard default, then add 3 points. I.E. 15,14,13,12,10,8 then add 3 points.

Max 1st level, 75% 2nd level and 50%+1 for 3rd and on for HP.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 1, 2002)

No offense taken, Regdar.

Also, thanks for volunteering that info.  It's very helpful, both for those interested in joining and for me.


----------



## Kazak (Nov 1, 2002)

Regdar said:
			
		

> *Bah, Regdar shall pass on this one for now, no offense Gnomeworks but Regdar prefered PC's style.  And no, Regdar will not be portrayed by an imposter, Regdar would be forced to slay him.*




It's a shame ye'll not be joining us lad, it won't be quite the same without ye.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 1, 2002)

Sollir, if you still want to play Alexandra, I'll get your .sig pic done tonight or tomorrow.  Sorry about the delay on getting it done, but I've not been able to use my scanner over the last few days.

Any preference about which pic I use?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 1, 2002)

Hmmm so Hennet the Sorcerer and Nebin the Gnomish Illusionist are also taken, and the human male Psion from PsyHB (can't find his name), and the Bard Devis? 

And the cleric is undoubtly taken.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 1, 2002)

void


----------



## Jarval (Nov 1, 2002)

OK Sollir, I've done a pic of Alexandra, attached below.


----------



## Regdar (Nov 1, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Hmmm so Hennet the Sorcerer and Nebin the Gnomish Illusionist are also taken, and the human male Psion from PsyHB (can't find his name), and the Bard Devis?
> 
> And the cleric is undoubtly taken. *




Bah, if you followed the Iconics you would know this.  Hennet has been taken for some time, as well as Devis, Nebin and Ialdabode.  Jozan has been taken the longest of the four mentioned. If their screen name is registered, then they are taken.  The only available ones are the three mentioned in the previous list...

Alexandra would be 14,15,12,10,13,8 attribute wise, add 3 pts.  Most Iconics are built on the standard default for the generic class, Regdar being a mighty exception.

Kazak, Regdar knows Regdar will be missed.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 2, 2002)

Who's Regdar ? *shameless blink*


----------



## Deedlit (Nov 2, 2002)

Shouldn't someone contact our local iconic kobold meepo about this?  Unless of course, he doesn't qualify as an iconic.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 3, 2002)

allowing monster iconics, now that would start a trend =]
But meepo seems ok to me... as a singel exeption and he is very well develloped as a personality on the boards and he isnt limited to the IC forum so he could be our little spy and our first step to reconquer the general forum!!


I'll go for the Ranger btw if nobody minds


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 3, 2002)

Well, I'm not sure how Alhandra would feel about consorting with a kobold.

It would quite sully her reputation, I'd gather.
Is Meepo evil?
Does the world know that?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 3, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *I'll go for the Ranger btw if nobody minds  *




Noted, TFO.


----------



## Kazak (Nov 4, 2002)

Vadania lass, aint ye going to join the game?  And is his Holyness goin' to be gracin' us with his presense?

As for Meepo, bah!  How does some kobold make the Modern game I've been hearin' about, but none of us PsIconics?

A welcome to Sollir and the Forsaken lad.  Good to have some fresh blood in the party...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 6, 2002)

Hmmm soveliss is already in use


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 10, 2002)

Hmmm, I don't seem to be able to log out, so I can't see what names are in use at the moment or change accounts should I be able to create one.

Anyone caring to guide me through the progress, no log out option visible anywhere =[


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 10, 2002)

Log out should be an option at the bottom of the main page for the boards.


----------



## Tordek (Nov 10, 2002)

My thanks 2 you, very high res here so had to look for a while before I spotted the mini letters at the bottom of the page after some scrolling.

btw you'll never guess which Iconic wasn't already in use.   


Btw can someone get an iconic pic fixed up for me this week?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 10, 2002)

http://dr-midnight.com/kotsq/images/tordek.jpg


----------



## Tordek (Nov 11, 2002)

_Tordek is grateful and clashes his axe on his plated breast_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 11, 2002)

Quick clarification for you, TFO... the place you are all in is *not* an inn, just a small shack that has a small table.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the banner Jarval!  I'll be making up Alexandra's stats ASAP.


----------



## Tordek (Nov 11, 2002)

done, fixed.

We're all 3rd level right? Then I'll get mine done today as well.


----------



## Tordek (Nov 11, 2002)

*Tordek* 
Male Dwarf Ftr 3
Medium-size humanoid
HD: 3d10 + 12 (36)
Init: +1
Speed: 15ft
AC: 21 (+1 dex, +2 large steel shield, +8 fullplate)
Attacks: Dwarven Waraxe +8, Composite shortbow +5(+6), Dagger(silvered) +6
Damage: Dwarven Waraxe 1d10+3, Composite shortbow 1d6+2, Dagger(silvered) 1d4+3
SQ/SA: Dwarven Racial Traits, Iconic
Saves: Fort: +7, Ref: +2, Will +2
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 13, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: Climb +6, Jump +5, Craft (ArmorSmith) +8(+10), Swim +4 (Armor check penalty: -6)
Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Dwarven Waraxe), Weapon Focus (Dwarven Waraxe), Power Attack, Sunder
Appearance: Age 52, height 4'3", 184 lbs
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Moradin
Languages: Common, Dwarven
Special Abilities:
60' Darkvision.
Stonecunning.
+2 racial bonus to saves against poison.
+2 racial bonus to saves against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus against giants.
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to rare or valuable items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks with stone or metal.
Favored Class: Fighter.

Equipment:
masterwork Dwarven Waraxe
masterwork large steel shield
masterwork composite shortbow(+2)
masterwork fullplate
15 silvered dagger
20 masterwork arrows
silvered arrows
smoke sticks
potions of cure light wounds
tanglefoot bags
Potion of timelessness
potion of swimming
2 potions of sneaking
Artisan crafting tools

Gear:
Bedroll
Blanket
Crowbar
100ft rope
2 grapling hooks
10 days worth of trail rations
Small Mirror
Sissors
Razor
flint and steel
1lb soap
empty sack
2 waterskins (one water and one ale, fine Dwarven ale like Tordeks mum used to make)
a set of dice
a deck of playing cards


121 gp in wealth (3 gems worth 25gp, 1 gem worth 35 gp and 11gp and change)


----------



## National Acrobat (Nov 12, 2002)

*Naull?*

Is anyone playing Naull, the other Iconic Wizard?


----------



## Tordek (Nov 12, 2002)

check if the account exists, if not, you know =]


----------



## Naull (Nov 12, 2002)

*I'm here!*

Well, Naull is here. The other Iconic Female Wizard. If you'll have me, I'd love to come along. Just got to flesh out the character. Unfortunately I only remember seeing her once and I cannot remember where, so I am at a loss as to what she looks like. Also, it is default array plus 3 points. I am assuming 3 points as in the point buy chart, not 3 separate points to add to scores?


----------



## Naull (Nov 12, 2002)

*Naull, previously?*

I see that there is a write up for Naull on the page hosting the Iconics, but the User Name was available. I would like to redo Naull if there isn't anyone taking the character. I would like to revise Naull.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: Naull, previously?*



			
				Naull said:
			
		

> *I see that there is a write up for Naull on the page hosting the Iconics, but the User Name was available. I would like to redo Naull if there isn't anyone taking the character. I would like to revise Naull. *




...sounds okay.

Keep the class and such the same, though, if you don't mind.  I don't want to see any of the iconics majorly modified.

You'll find Naull's picture near the end of the Description chapter in the PH.


----------



## Tordek (Nov 13, 2002)

Tordek scratches his red haired head and looks lost.



_Hell lads, they even have Eberk at Doc Midnights site and Naulls missin' as the fine lass she is!_


----------



## Naull (Nov 13, 2002)

*Naull*

Here is a revised Naull

Naull
Level 3 Human Wizard-Diviner (Conjuration)
Neutral Good
Diety: Ehlonna

Female
5'5"
115lbs
Brown/Brown

S: 8 (-1) I:16 (+3) W: 10  D: 14 (+2)  CN: 14 (+2) CH: 12 (+1)

Hit Points: 16
Init: +2 (Dex)
Armor Class: 12 (dex +2)
F/W/R: +2/+3/+3
BAB: +1
Attacks: Quarterstaff +0 1d6-1, Light Crossbow +3 1d8

Feats: Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus: Evocation, Spell Focus: Enchantment, Combat Casting

Skills: Concentration +8 (6 ranks), Knowledge: Arcana +9 (6 ranks), Knowledge: Religion +7 (4 ranks), Alchemy +7 (6 ranks),
Profession: Herbalist +6 (6 ranks), Spellcraft +9 (6 ranks), Scry +5 (2 ranks)

Known Spells:

0  All
1  Burning Hands, Charm Person, Identify, Magic Missle, Comprehend Languages, Shield, Sleep, True Strike
2  See Invisible, Flaming Sphere

Spells Per Day

5/3+1/2+1

Languages: Common, Draconic, Suel, Elven, Sylvan

Equipment:

Potions: 4 Cure Light, Cat's Grace, Invisibility
Scrolls: Web, 2 Summon Monster 1, Dispel Magic
Backpack
Bedroll
1 lb soap 
2 Spell Component Pouches
5 Candles
4 Days Trail rations
2 torches
flint and steel
knife
scroll case
sealing wax
small metal mirror
waterskin
2 tanglefoot bags
1 vial ink
3 flasks
5 chalk
1 oil
explorer's outfit
ink pen
light crossbow/20 bolts
quarterstaff


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 13, 2002)

Looks good, Naull.


----------



## Tordek (Nov 13, 2002)

_What might the cost be of some of those healing drinks?_ 

*points over to Naull packing her bag*


----------



## Naull (Nov 13, 2002)

*Potions*

*looks at her potion vial, then Tordek*

"These will run you about 50 gold coins. There are more potent ones that are much more expensive, around 300 gold coins. The Temple of Pelor has these for sale."


----------



## Naull (Nov 13, 2002)

*Memorized Spells*

Naull's Memorized Spells

0  Detect Magic x2, Read Magic x2, Daze
1  Magic Missle x2, Comprehend Languages, Sleep
2  See Invisible, Flaming Sphere x2


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 13, 2002)

Read the savage caves, actually quite good, and it's about Naull as much as it is about Regdar


----------



## Naull (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Savage Caves*

Hey, cool thanks for the info. I'll do that. I really don't know much about her, as I think she appears maybe once in the entire PH and I don't think she appears anywhere else, although I could be wrong. I did her up the way that I would play her, or any other mage for that instance. Cool tip though, thanks.


----------



## Tordek (Nov 13, 2002)

_Darwin lad, might ya have any knowledge of some great stories featuring my great bold Dwarfness? Ya know running the caves and bashin' the Orcs and Goblins and a stupid Giant while I'm at it!_ 

_Naull lass, you tellin' me I can get some of those CLW's for 50 golden coins a piece? That'd be awfully nice!_


----------



## Naull (Nov 13, 2002)

*It's true*

"Yeah, I was surprised as well. Just 50 Gold Coins for one of these mild healing potions. The Priests of Pelor were might accomodating with these. I needed them after some of the last misadventures I was involved in. Well worth the investment."


----------



## Kazak (Nov 13, 2002)

Gnome lad, I've posted a new version of me stats below.  Nothin' much changed, but one or two things don't add up of Doc Midnight's fine page.  That and I had a sack full o' gold less equipment than the other lads and lasses.

*Kazak*
*Dwarf Level 3 Psion (Savant), Neutral Good*

STR 12 (+1)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 17 (+3)
INT 13 (+1)
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA  9 (-1)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee: +2 [+1 BAB, +1 STR]
Ranged: +3 [+1 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 18 [4 + 3 + 2 (levels) + 9 (CON)]
Armor Class: 16 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 4 (Inertial Armor)]
Initiative: +2 (+2 DEX)
Movement Rate: 20 feet

*Attacks per round:*
1 Light Crossbow (+3 to hit, 1d8 dmg)
or 1 Shortspear (+2 to hit (melee) +3 to hit (thrown), 1d8+1 dmg)

*Weapons and Armor:*
Armor: None
Weapons: Light Crossbow (1d8 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 80 ft)
Shortspear (1d8+1 dmg, Crit x3, Rng 20 ft)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +4 [+1 base, +3 CON]
Ref: +3 [+1 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +5 [+3 base, +2 Psicrystal]


*Feats:*
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Psion)
Inertial Armor (1st level feat)
Inner Strength (3rd level feat)


*Skills:*
Autohypnosis +6 [6 ranks, +0 WIS]
Concentration +9 [6 ranks, +3 CON]
Knowledge (psionics) +7 [6 ranks, +1 INT]
Open Lock +8 [6 ranks, +2 DEX]
Psicraft +7 [6 ranks, +1 INT]


*Languages:*
Common, Dwarven, Orc.


*Special Abilities:*
60' Darkvision.
Stonecunning.
+2 racial bonus to saves against poison.
+2 racial bonus to saves against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus against giants.
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to rare or valuable items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks with stone or metal.
Favored Class: Fighter.


*Psionics*
Power Points per day: 8 [4 (level) + 3 (CON) + 1 (Inner Strength)]
Powers Known: 2+d/2+d/0/0/0/0/0/0/0/0
Lvl 0 = Burst (Dex), Far Punch (Con), Finger of Fire (Int)
Lvl 1 = Biocurrent (Con), Lesser Metaphysical Weapon (Int), Stomp (Con)

Psychic Combat Modes:
Ego Whip, Empty Mind, Mental Barrier, Mind Thrust, Thought Shield, Tower of Iron Will.


*Equipment:*
Backpack
- Bedroll
- Blanket
- 3 days' Trail Rations
- 50' Silk Rope
- Grappling Hook
- Empty Sack
- 10 Candles
- 5 Sunrods
- 10 Tindertwigs
Belt Pouch
- _Dorje of Lesser Body Adjustment_ (50 charges)
- _Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds_
- _Potion of Swimming_
- Chalk (3 pieces)
- Flint and Steel
- 74 gp and change
Wearing / Carrying
- Explorer's Clothes
- Shortspear
- Light Crossbow
- 20 Bolts
- Waterskin
- Hand of the Mage
- _Psi Tattoo of Biofeedback_
- _Psi Tattoo of Featherfall_
- _Psi Tattoo of Invisibility_
- Rurik, _Psicrystal of Resolve_

Total Weight Carried: 34 lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current: 3,000 
Next Level: 6,000


------------------------

*Rurik* Fire Opal Psicrystal (Resolve); *Size:* F; *Type:* Construct; *HD:* 3d4; *hp* 20; *Init:* +1 (INT); *Spd:* Special; *AC:* 13; *Attk:* Special; *SA:* Regernerate 2d4 hp/day, Personality, Sighted, Telepathic link; *AL:* NG; *Sv:* As Kazak's; Str 1, Dex 0, Con -, Int 7, Wis 9, Cha 10.
*Skills:* As Kazak's.
*Feats:* None.


----------



## Tordek (Nov 13, 2002)

Tordek takes a good glance at the stuff of Kazak and then picks up the small glittering crystal.

_Mighty impressive stuff you have there lad! And what might this shiny little thing be, it feels kinda special and the sparkle seems like magic... It's almost warm to the touch... _


----------



## Kazak (Nov 14, 2002)

Tordek said:
			
		

> *Tordek takes a good glance at the stuff of Kazak and then picks up the small glittering crystal.
> 
> Mighty impressive stuff you have there lad! And what might this shiny little thing be, it feels kinda special and the sparkle seems like magic... It's almost warm to the touch...  *




"That?  That's Rurik, me psicrystal.  As stubborn as a mule, that's what he is."


----------



## Tordek (Nov 15, 2002)

_Aaahh a real Dwarven spirit inside eh? Seems good that someone else is lookin'a after ya lad!_


----------



## Naull (Nov 15, 2002)

Is it just to be Kazak, Krusk, Tordek and Naull on this fine adventure?


----------



## Tordek (Nov 15, 2002)

No Mailee, our psychic warrior and the Paladin should be comming along as well.


----------



## Naull (Nov 16, 2002)

_Naull's face brightens considerably with Tordek's news_ 

"Ah, good, good. Fine folk to have along in the fight against evil."


----------



## Crypt King (Nov 16, 2002)

*Um Naull is not up for grabs*

Um Naull is not up for grabs, she's already taken by someone else, who hasn't registered the name yet. Else she wouldn't have been written up. Just because the name isn't registered doesn't mean the character isn't taken and I have a close knowledge of the owner.


----------



## Naull (Nov 16, 2002)

*Sorry*

Sorry, I thought that if the name was available, the character was. At least that is the way it sounded when I asked. I had thought the name had been de-commisioned, since they were played earlier and it had disappeared. My bad.


----------



## Crypt King (Nov 16, 2002)

I spoke with the owner (Forgotten Hater), she says use it.  You should have her how she was written up by WoTC though, that's the whole point of the Iconics. S 10 D 14 C 12 I 15 W 13 Ch 8 with the 3 points.

Otherwise enjoy


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 16, 2002)

Kazak said:
			
		

> *Gnome lad, I've posted a new version of me stats below.  Nothin' much changed, but one or two things don't add up of Doc Midnight's fine page.  That and I had a sack full o' gold less equipment than the other lads and lasses.*




Looks okay, Kazak.


----------



## Naull (Nov 16, 2002)

I am assuming my changes were ok as well. I just made Naull a tad more efficient for adventuring.


----------



## Crypt King (Nov 17, 2002)

Actually, all the Iconics are written up, except the psions (which were based on the average breakdown in the psion book).  Naull is in the Adventure game, the only place she appears and the breakdown was as I mentioned before (S 10 D 14 C 12 I 15 W 13 Ch 8).  The three points were just to increase the Iconics abilities.  It's how the Iconic Adventure was started, and the basis for the characters.  It's part of the whole Iconic thing.  It's not just you have points, throw it all together and call it an Iconic.


----------



## Naull (Nov 18, 2002)

Crypt King said:
			
		

> Naull is in the Adventure game.
> 
> 
> What is the Adventure Game? I am not familiar with that product.


----------



## Kazak (Nov 19, 2002)

Naull lass, the Adventure Game is an introduction to D&D 3e.  Ye can find some reviews of it here.  It's a fine product, although the adventures are rather basic (Regdar see kobold, Regdar kill kobold, Regdar see orc, Regdar kill orc, and so on...).

Crypt King lad, I think Naull's stats are fine the way they are.  Several of the Iconics don't follow the correct arrangement of stats, so it isn't really an issue.


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Nov 20, 2002)

Jozan sticks his head in the door.

"That crypt creature may have an evil signature, but I believe he is correct.  We Iconics do have...regulations...we must follow, you know."

He looks over at the new little DM fellow.  "Ahem.  Will humor be allowed?  And what about coffee breaks?  And will you be able to keep up with us?  We were too much for poor Piratecat, you know."  He smiles smugly, as if this were quite the accomplishment.


----------



## Tordek (Nov 20, 2002)

_Greetings Jozan! How ya' doin' lad! Will ye be joinin us? _


----------



## Alhandra (Nov 20, 2002)

"Jozan!!!!!"

Alhandra's heart fills with........................................................


.................. religious feelings and respect for her comrade-in-faith.   

"So glad to see you peeking your head in me - I mean - to see me *clears throat* and the others, of course."  

"It's  been so long, and the party wouldn't be the same without you.

Where you been hanging out at, you old blesser-of-belt-buckles?

You haven't been squirreled away with a copy of the swimsuit edition of "Babes of the Cloth" again, have you?"


----------



## Alhandra (Nov 20, 2002)

as i remember, we were given 28 points to build our Iconic characters.


----------



## Kazak (Nov 20, 2002)

"Jozan lad, good to see ye again!  And humor is allowed I would have thought.  GnomeWorks hasn't objected yet..."


----------



## Kazak (Nov 21, 2002)

I've found yer .sig pic lad.






Doc Midnight moved sites, ye can now find our stats here.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 21, 2002)

Jozan of Pelor said:
			
		

> *He looks over at the new little DM fellow.  "Ahem.  Will humor be allowed?  And what about coffee breaks?  And will you be able to keep up with us?  We were too much for poor Piratecat, you know."  He smiles smugly, as if this were quite the accomplishment. *




Humor will, of course, be allowed.  It wouldn't be an Iconics Adventure without humor... 

Coffee breaks... I dunno about that one.  I'm too poor to afford coffee.  Maybe watered-down tea? 

As for being able to keep up with you... I think I'll be quite able to do that.  The involved IC conversations are a tad fast, they don't usually require DM intervention or involvement.  I think that I'll do fine.

So... are you interested in joining up with us?  I think the party could use a cleric...


----------



## Naull (Nov 21, 2002)

"Alas, no picture for poor Naull. I get a decent appearance in The Savage Caves, even though I didn't have any official input and they cannot even give me a picture. Sheesh."


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Nov 21, 2002)

Jozan grins and thumps both dwarves on the shoulder.  "Well, well.  By Pelor's Own Fiery Grin, it is quite good too see you both again."

He takes a step or two toward Alhandra, flaps his arms awkwardly, looks as though he might be thinking about hugging her--but then he chuckles nervously and looks around.  "And you, Alhandra my dear.  Ahem.  That bear still around?"

"Well.  As to joining you, hmm."  He rubs his hands together.  "Those ev--ah, devoted cultists can be very demanding, you know.  It was fun for a while, when Mialee was their Supreme Priestess, but then some bozo over at d20 Modern started talking corporate takeovers, and, well..."  He shrugs.  "You know how Mialee can be."

Jozan looks around at the familiar faces and rubs his chin.  He takes a deep breath and the burnished gold of Pelor's Image upon his shoulders sparks in the light.  He flicks an invisible speck of dirt from his white tunic.

Then Jozan smiles.  "I'll go get my snow boots."


----------



## Deedlit (Nov 21, 2002)

Naull, I think if you can't find the adventure game, chapter 6 of the PHB might have a picture of you.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 22, 2002)

Naull, I could do you a sig pic if you wanted.  I don't have any webspace to host it though.


----------



## Naull (Nov 22, 2002)

That would be cool, I would appreciate the sig pic but I don't think I have the space either. How does that work, out of curiosity?


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 22, 2002)

i can host it.
i keep up with the thread, and hosted a few previously, if Doc Midnight isn't available.


----------



## Conaill (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey Naull, check out this page for an official picture of you...


http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=books/dnd/iconicreview

It also has Naull's official stats, together with Regdar, Jozan and Lidda.



> *Naull:* Female human Wiz1; Medium-size humanoid; HD 1d4+4; hp 8; Init +2; Spd 30 ft.; AC 12 (touch 12, flat-footed 10); Atk +0 melee (1d6, quarterstaff); or +2 ranged (1d8/19-20, light crossbow); AL N; SV Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +3; Str 10, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 15, Wis 12, Cha 8.
> 
> _Skills and Feats:_ Climb +2, Concentration +5, Knowledge (arcana) +6, Spellcraft +6, Spot +3; Point Blank Shot, Scribe Scroll, Toughness
> 
> ...


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 22, 2002)

Conaill said:
			
		

> *Hey Naull, check out this page for an official picture of you...
> 
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=books/dnd/iconicreview
> ...





There's also the Living Deads: Iconic Review featuring Devis and Mialee.

And the Oath of Nerull: Iconic Review featuring Ember, Hennet and Nebin.


----------



## Conaill (Nov 22, 2002)

Here's a sig pic I whipped up with the picture from the Wizards site...


----------



## Tordek (Nov 22, 2002)

Scratching behind his ear Tordek (in his underwear) walks into the green room.

_What's all this racket, how's a decent Dwarf supposed to sleep like this..._ 

And he proceeds to walk over to the fridge and grab a cold one.


----------



## Naull (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey, thanks everyone for their help. Thanks to Conaill for the pic and to Reapersauraus for offering to host the pic, I'll take you up on the offer. It's nice to see folks helping folks out. Thanks again.


----------



## Naull (Nov 22, 2002)

She keeps Regdar close by to beat up anything that tries to take a bite out of her, but she is aware that he feels awkward around her.

"Who writes this stuff? I never said that. Tordek, I need a drink too. Pass me something strong and cold. Stout, Porter, Ale whatever you have."


----------



## Tordek (Nov 22, 2002)

Tordek opens the fridge and takes out a bottle with a deep green colored substance inside.

_Hmmm what might this be?_ 

He screws of the bottle and smells at it.

_WOOOF, this is some strong stuff. I think this is just what ya need lass!_ 

Tordek sits down with his beer in a big sofa.

_Hmmm I puttin' some clothes on "MIGHT" be a good idea... _ 

He gets his Dwarven ass of the couch again and stumbles back towards his room.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 22, 2002)

Naull said:
			
		

> *She keeps Regdar close by to beat up anything that tries to take a bite out of her, but she is aware that he feels awkward around her.
> 
> "Who writes this stuff? I never said that. Tordek, I need a drink too. Pass me something strong and cold. Stout, Porter, Ale whatever you have." *




Never mind that, whoever wrote the bit about Redgar has obviously never met him.  Or been within five miles of him for that matter...



> _Description:_ Regdar is a tall, strong, young human man. Friendly, easygoing, and good-looking, people tend to like him and listen to what he has to say (even if it's not always the right thing), which makes him a natural choice for the leader of this new adventuring group.




  It must be Reg's evil twin...


----------



## Naull (Nov 22, 2002)

_Takes the bottle from Tordek, and takes a big pull from it. Grimaces for a second, then_ 

"Ahh, that's good stuff, really hits the spot. Good stuff you have there Tordek."


----------



## Naull (Nov 22, 2002)

*Lessee here*

If I can get this right...


----------



## Tordek (Nov 22, 2002)

Tordek thinks Naull would do better if she went to the "user cp" at the top right of her screen and there at options or profiles put that link with pic insert in her signature.


----------



## Naull (Nov 22, 2002)

Yes, Naull thinks Naull would be better off waiting until she fully understands what she is doing before going further. Naull takes another swig of the fermented grain beverage.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 22, 2002)

It's simple enough to put a picture in your sig.  Just insert the following line of code:

<img]http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=484824[/img>

Replacing < and > with [ and ]


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 22, 2002)

good call, Jarval.

Ya, Naull - that'd probably be a good call.

Alternatively, if you want it on my web space, I could copy that and place it there, giving you the address that you would use in your sig-link.

Or you can just use the address Jarval posted


----------



## Naull (Nov 22, 2002)

Much obliged for the help folks.


----------



## Alhandra (Nov 30, 2002)

umm...  I think we lost a lot in the transition to this recent incarnation of the Iconics.

Newbies, did you READ any of the Iconic Adventure, or did you just get this gig at the last minute, as a stand-in?

I swear, Mia - you'd think Wot-cee was just slapping warm bodies in to fill holes for the ratings, or to sell product.

Where's your In-Character 'tude?
What's your motivation? (or something like that - I always fell asleep during the method-acting classes at WotCee- "U")

We're actors on the highest stage that an RPG character can work in - let's hit our marks, people, and put on a good show.









*OOC:*


 all that is In-Character, Naull and others... you know... *In-Character*.

We tend to joke and play at our larger-than-life roles in this thread - that's tradition, and my hunch as to why many Iconics aren't coming or posting much is because that flavor has been lost.

Use Mialee as an example, and if you can, follow and play along...

You think we should have an "Iconics Guide", or somethin' like that?
ehhh.. it'd probably spoil the joke, if it was exactly spelled out. 







Where's Nebin? Isn't our Union Prez supposed to handle the Orientation of new Iconic players?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 2, 2002)

Greetings to the Iconics, may your roles be long, and your rolls be high!

I have recently been keping track of your "Iconics Adventure" and have noticed that there seem to be many iconics "missing in action", and have read your recent posts here regarding the low quality of certain 'stand-ins'
Being an experience gamer, as well as a very well renowned ak-Tor (Perhaps you've seen some of my work - '2 flee, or not to flee', 'night of the living shed', and my personal favorite role in 'ahoy there, metis'), I was wondering if perhaps there would be some way I could fill in for these missing iconics.  I know I cannot replace what they meant, but I assure you that given the chance, I can stand for what they stood for, and fulfill the mission that they started!  Be it the hunt for inner peace, or the desperate search for a late-night whorehouse, I'm your man(or woman, gnome, dwarf, elf, etc)

I'm willing, eager, and hopeful, and will fill in for any character that's not here.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 2, 2002)

We seem to be a Monk short... Mr. Ember. That account doesn't exist I believe. Else just give it a shot and the boards will let you know 

[ANd if the DM is OK with this... we've got a huge larty already last time I looked.]


----------



## Naull (Dec 2, 2002)

*Ahem...Here goes....*

_Rustles around in her bags and pulls out a large, rumpled legal looking document. Peruses through it and starts to read it._ 

"Aha, here is my WoTC contract. Here is my official description and character attitude, as provided by writers contracted by our Employer, WoTC"

Description: Naull is a human woman in her mid-twenties. She presents an air of mystery and aloofness that was taught to her by her wizard mentor so that common people would respect magic as more than a common tool. This alienates some people, but she is friendlier with people she knows well. Naull's interest is in learning new things, from magic to mundane lore, so she expects to spend a lot of time searching old caves and ruins for lost books and scrolls. In her adventuring party, Naull provides the magic to defeat several foes at once, relying on the others to protect her when enemies get too close.

"See, I am the serious one. I like to learn things, search old caves and ruins for books and such, and apparently I like to use magic a lot. So, I am not too far off of the mark. I am somewhat serious. However, I will attempt to lighten up some. It doesn't mention anything in the contract about being serious all of the time."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 2, 2002)

The Forsaken One wonders where the pretty lady got that piece of literature.


----------



## Naull (Dec 2, 2002)

Connail was nice enough to provide the link on a previous post on this thread.

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=books/dnd/iconicreview

It also has Naull's official stats, together with Regdar, Jozan and Lidda.


----------



## Ialdabode (Dec 3, 2002)

What's this?

Fresh blood?

Iconics resurgence?

*checks his day planner*

No no, this simply won't do.  Won't do at all.  For starters, it simply can't be the iconics without someone shouting "Bah!" all the time, talking in third person, and otherwise living the eternal quest for ale and whores.  Second, where is the (attempted) wit and banter that was casually passed between Mialee and myself?  Wizards simply CANNOT get along with psions.  Why, my massive telepathic intellect always threatened them.

Something foul seems afoot here.  Be these newbies iconics, or are they just doppelgangers, pretenders to the great title of iconic?  Was this even worth the natural 20 I just rolled on my remote view check?


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 3, 2002)

I have to agree about Redgar.  Also, it's not much of an Iconic OOC thread without myself and Mialee coming to blows.(The grey elf worried about my superior looks and magic, I'd say.)  Still, it's better then nothing, and the newbies will improve with time.(Tordek's been doing very well, I'd say.)  You might as well join in, to help the iconic rebirth.


----------



## Tordek (Dec 3, 2002)

The red Dwarf stumbles back into the room. THis time with his clothes on. He crushes the empty beer can between his hands and flips it over his shoulder. Blindly trusting the can will find its intented target Tordek walks to the fridge again and opens it and takes a long peek inside.

_Hmmm seems we'll won't make the end of the day with the amount of beer we got left in this thing... _ 

He scratches at his bottom and fumbles a bit in the fridge before popping out with his red head again.

_Hmmm oops! Seems I missed ya lads.. hehehe.... *shamefull look*.... anyone interested in a cold one? If so that's to bad lads.. we seem to be out... just one left and I know where that's going to! Har..._ 

While rubbing his belly he sits down on the couch and reaches down for his shoes and starts putting them on. After that he gets up and heads for the door.

_I'm out for some beers and snacks. Back in a short while lads. Hope ya'll make it untill then.. no ale... *shrug*_ 

Tordek closes the door only to appear back in just a few seconds.

_Hmmm oops... some money might be usefull... And I should stop oopsing for today, seen nuf' of that for one day. Back later lads and lasses._ 

After searching for his pouch he grabs it in his fist and heads out again slamming the door behind him. A merry tune being whistled slowly disappearing in the distance.


----------



## Ember (Dec 3, 2002)

*singing*"HEy Hey, it's the Monk-e!"

Ember would like to thank the Forsaken one for the idea of coming here, And would also like to know if anyone knows where MY stats are?  I gotta know them to get into the role, ya know?

Bah, leave that for later.  Just tell me where the cold one's are!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 3, 2002)

The Forsaken One thinks that if Mr. Ember had read Tordek's post she'd know that she'll have to remain dry for a couple of minutes more untill Tordek finishes his shopping.

But good to see ya here =]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 3, 2002)

-


----------



## Ember (Dec 3, 2002)

(OOops, cookies.  Disregard Jemal post)

MR. Ember/she?
Ember confused now. Also mad at the dwarf...  damned beardless elf-kissing ale-hog.
Hmmph.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 3, 2002)

Btw look what I found ya 

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/3E_Character_Monk.asp

[Edit: Grrr the Dwarf just donated that link and without him you wouldn't have any beer in a couple of IC minutes!. YAR!]


----------



## Naull (Dec 4, 2002)

"Bah!" oops. I guess that I spent too much time with Redgar in the Savage Caves. I would like to thank Deedlit for his confidence in the future potential of the newbies. Anyway, welcome Ember, I must warn you _The Impeial March of Darth Vader stirs up in the background, reaching a crescendo as Naull speaks_ "we are after an evil mastermind at this point and wish to do him bodily harm." _The sinister theme music ends, a more relaxing and uplifting song takes over_ "because as Alhandra said, we are the Iconics!"

OOC: I think I get the hang of it now


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 4, 2002)

Since everyone put some punchline or quote in their sigs, I added one to Tordeks as well


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 4, 2002)

Ialdabode said:
			
		

> *What's this?
> 
> Fresh blood?
> 
> Iconics resurgence?*




Indeed it is.



> *No no, this simply won't do.  Won't do at all.  For starters, it simply can't be the iconics without someone shouting "Bah!" all the time, talking in third person, and otherwise living the eternal quest for ale and whores.*




Well, if you were paying attention to the earlier posts D), Ialdabode, you would know that Regdar doesn't exactly approve of playing with PC.  We had this discussion roughly a year ago, and his position hasn't changed.

I don't hold it against him... and although he will be/is sorely missed, the Iconics can go on without him.



> *Second, where is the (attempted) wit and banter that was casually passed between Mialee and myself?  Wizards simply CANNOT get along with psions.  Why, my massive telepathic intellect always threatened them.*




Well, now, that _you_ can change yourself.  If you would like to, you could join in.  Mialee has posted, though sparingly... but there's always room for one more.



> *Something foul seems afoot here.  Be these newbies iconics, or are they just doppelgangers, pretenders to the great title of iconic?  Was this even worth the natural 20 I just rolled on my remote view check? *




A little new blood perhaps, though that has been pointed out.  Dopplegangers are quite doubtful... the Iconics have been quite.... Iconic, thus far.

As for the natural 20... probably not.


----------



## Ember (Dec 4, 2002)

Ah, gnomey!  You're the DM for this thing, aren't you?  Well whadaya say, got room for little ol' me?


----------



## Ialdabode (Dec 4, 2002)

You doubt my natural 20?  I'm a telepath, gnomy, not a psychokenetic.  I read minds, and most of the time it's a pretty short story, nes pas?


----------



## Regdar (Dec 6, 2002)

Bah, Regdar never thought Regdar would be happy to see Ialdabode again, well not actually happy, perhaps amused, well maybe a small smile but none the less joyed.  Deelite, Regdar thanks you for your comments but um Regdar hates to say, actually no but when did you become an Iconic?  Jarvel, you too can be slain very easy, don't make Regdar slay you!

Yes Gnomeworks is correct, this does not feel the same for Regdar, too different a situation, too serious, does not possess true Iconic tradition (Regdar does not believe in the 4th wall so to speak).  Regdar also has the understanding from other fellow iconics that many feel the same, hence they are not here.  Regdar suggests that others don't attempt to post as them, it won't make any of them happy people.

For Embers stats, there are a few places you can go.  Regdar had a board at one time, but it has not been updated in awhile.  Best bet is to use the WoTC Book version (which matches Enemies and Allies) and add the 3 points worth of upgrades. Regdar has listed them below.  Hit Points would have to be adjusted (Max 1st, 75% 2nd level, 50%+1 for 3rd and on).

**************************************************
Ember: Female human Mnk 3; CR 3; Medium-size humanoid; HD 3d8+3; hp 20; Init +2; Spd 40 ft.; AC 15, touch 14, flat-footed 13; Atk +4 melee (1d6+1, unarmed strike), or +4 melee (1d6+1, masterwork kama), or +6 ranged (1d8/19-20, masterwork light crossbow with masterwork crossbow bolts); SA flurry of blows, stunning attack 3/day; SQ evasion, fast movement, still mind; AL LG; SV Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +5; Str 13, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8. 

Skills and Feats: Balance +10, Hide +8, Jump +9, Move Silently +10, Tumble +10; Deflect Arrows, Dodge, Skill Focus (Move Silently), Weapon Finesse (unarmed strike) 

Flurry of Blows: Ember can may use the full attack action to make one extra attack per round with an unarmed strike or a special monk weapon at her highest base attack, but this attack and each other attack made that round take a -2 penalty apiece. This penalty applies for 1 round, so it affects attacks of opportunity Ember might make before her next action. 

Stunning Attack (Su): Once per round (but not more than three times per day), Ember can stun a creature damaged by her unarmed attacks. The foe so struck must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 13) or be stunned for 1 round in addition to taking normal damage from the attack. Creatures immune to critical hits cannot be stunned with this attack. 

Evasion (Ex): If Ember makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. 

Fast Movement: While unarmored, Ember moves faster than normal. 

Still Mind: Ember gains a +2 bonus to saving throws against spells and effects from the Enchantment school.

Possessions: Backpack, waterskin, 1 day of trail rations, bedroll, sack, flint & steel, bracers of armor +1, masterwork light crossbow, 15 masterwork crossbow bolts, masterwork kama, potion of bull's strength, potion of cure moderate wounds, potion of cat's grace, potion of cure light wounds, 3 gp.

Description: A member of the Enabled Hand monastic order, Ember is a young but skilled monk. Saddened at the murder of the others of her order but determined to find the ones responsible, Ember has swallowed her grief in the interest of pursuing the red-masked cultists that slew her fellows. She disavows cruelty as a tool of the weak, and her order teaches her that pain is a weakness that can be mastered. She is aware of Hennet's crush on her and fears that she may be taking advantage of that interest to get him to help her with her quest. As a martial artist, Ember is skilled at disabling enemies with fist, foot, or knee, but she isn't afraid to use weapons when facing creatures that are dangerous to touch with her bare skin.
***************************************************

Bah, now Regdar must return to the big breasted whore Regdar left in Regdar's trailer to come to this meeting before Alhandra decides to get in a tizzy again.


----------



## Ialdabode (Dec 6, 2002)

Regdar said:
			
		

> *Bah, Regdar never thought Regdar would be happy to see Ialdabode again, well not actually happy, perhaps amused, well maybe a small smile but none the less joyed.*




Redgar, have you gone soft on us in the past couple years?


----------



## Krusk (Dec 6, 2002)

Regdar said:
			
		

> *(Regdar does not believe in the 4th wall so to speak)*




Most essential for Iconics.  Knock down all walls, and ceiling too.  Then post like Iconic.

Not alone.

Same problem for Star Wars Iconic rookies.


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 6, 2002)

Redgar, I am not sure whether you have caught amnesia, or merely have a horrible memory, but for a very long time, us heroes of the worlds have invaded the iconic OOC threads and interacted with them.  As for when I became an iconic, while not for the d20 system, the heroes of Lodoss have been used in the role iconics are now used in for years before 3E.(I also believe the heroes of the lance once played a similar role for dragonlance game supplements as well, and would be considered the first group of iconic-ish stature). I must also wonder, what happened to Krusk's ways up speaking in haiku? He hasn't said one since the new iconic thing  began.


----------



## Regdar (Dec 6, 2002)

No Deedlite, Regdar just usually ignored non-iconics, since only Iconics are to be in iconic adventures, your breasts aren't large enough for one.

Ialdabode, Regdar can slay you right now if you like!

Yes Krusk, most elegently you have hit the tent spick on the head.


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 6, 2002)

*Whacks Redgar with the super-dimensional mallet of animekind*  "That is for insulting an anime elf's looks."


----------



## Kazak (Dec 11, 2002)

> *Regdar also has the understanding from other fellow iconics that many feel the same, hence they are not here. Regdar suggests that others don't attempt to post as them, it won't make any of them happy people.*




Ye know lads, the best way to teach the new-comers is by example.  We should get a few more of the old-timers back, it'd liven things up a treat, and show the new lads and lasses what to aim for.


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Dec 11, 2002)

Jozan sits on the couch, opens a jar or metal polish, and begins buffing his various holy symbols.  "Of course, Regdar, you are right about the brashness of the young ones.  A bit overeager and all that.  But young minds are so malleable, aren't they?"  He grins and sits up a bit straighter.  "All they need is a strong, heroic figure to guide them...a pure, unsullied soul to lead them down the paths of the Iconic way of life."  He winks.  "That's why I joined."

"Besides, that Call of Cthulhu gig was giving me a very unpleasant rash.  I think Pelor was getting impatient.  And my bank account was looking a little, well, unheroic after Piratecat left us sitting in that Vault for so many months."  His expression turns thoughtful and he rubs at some stubborn tarnish.  "I wonder if poor Lidda ever got off that ceiling?"

"Oh, by the way, Regdar, what's a Deedit?"


----------



## Tordek (Dec 12, 2002)

A soft whistle can be heard from the hallway outside of the room. After a minute orso the ever louder getting whistle results in the banging of the opening door through which Tordek stumbles in [Still whisteling merrily], his face hidden behind a pile of beer crates and six-packs.

_Well here he is again lads and lasses. The holy quest for ale has been not completely fruiteless._ 

He says while putting all the stuff down in front of the frige from which behind a widely grinning redheaded Dwarf appears. Tordek flings the fridge open and starts loading the beer cans and bottles into the fridge.

_Well now to wait a little while and this icebox will have them transformed in the ever holy cold ones. May the gods watch over them. *Chuckle* _ 

Out of the pile of packs and crates he takes out a small box and looks at it like only Dwarfs can with their little beedy greedy ale lusting eyes from behind their beards.

_And this lads.. this is some real firewater. Dwarven ale at it's best, Marven Rockgar's finest brew...._ 

He picks one of the small bottles from the box and crashes on the couch next to Jozan and offers him another.]

_Aaahhhhhh, beer..._


----------



## Naull (Dec 12, 2002)

"Hey, some chicks dig beer as well. Mind if I have one or a couple?" Sits down and stretches out.


----------



## Alhandra (Dec 22, 2002)

Every Iconic owes it to themselves to scope what the Wizard's boards did with the Iconic entourage : http://boards.wizards.com/rpg/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=109;t=003815;p=4

I lionked to page 4, where a quite-good Dating Game send up includes a Righteous Sundering of a BAAAAD intelligent weapon, by yours truly. 

Mialee, Jozan - what rating do you give some of those efforts?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 22, 2002)

Ember said:
			
		

> *Ah, gnomey!  You're the DM for this thing, aren't you?  Well whadaya say, got room for little ol' me? *




I'll try to work you in at some point in the future.  It might be awhile, though.


----------



## Regdar (Dec 23, 2002)

Bah, Regdar has this tidbit which is a must see, some of the Iconics earlier adventures.  As you can see the Iconic fighter Regdar is there in all of Regdar's glory.

 Iconic Coloring Book  

Ember, be the man that you are and take control of the situation, you're Iconic just be there.


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Dec 24, 2002)

Alhandra said:
			
		

> *Every Iconic owes it to themselves to scope what the Wizard's boards did with the Iconic entourage :*




"Ahem.  Well, clearly they love me over there, which means they are a pretty clever bunch.  But...Lidda?  I mean, she's so very...small!  Besides being Regdar's little sister and all.

"I think they are welcome to speculate on my love life as much as they wish...anything which brings the light of Pelor closer to their thoughts has to be good.

"And I think I have to look into the releases I signed for those books.

_smiling and winking_"And I do, indeed know what the term "Chick magnet" means."


----------



## Krusk (Dec 25, 2002)

Alhandra said:
			
		

> *Every Iconic owes it to themselves to scope what the Wizard's boards did with the Iconic entourage : http://boards.wizards.com/rpg/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=109;t=003815;p=4*




Many misconceptions of half-orc stereotype, eh?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 7, 2003)

Alright, everybody gather 'round, I got something to say to you all...

It has been roughly 20-some days since I last posted an update in the Iconics adventure.  Some of you may have noticed that, as of today (1-6), I did post an update.

Some of you may be quite irritated with me, and don't want to continue.  Some of you may not.  I understand either way.

However, before anybody says anything, I just want to say that what happened, *should not have happened*.  I should be treating this game with all the attention and respect that I give to all the games that I am in or running, and I have failed to do that with this group.

I left you, high and dry, and I had hardly been at it for a month.

I would like to say that I had a reason that I didn't update for so long - but I don't.  I had no reason that I could not update the game.

I owe all of you - even those who aren't involved - an apology.  I said that I could run the iconics, and then I failed.  There is a duty that a DM has to his players, much as the players have a duty to the DM - and I failed in that duty.

I do not expect that you will accept this apology lightly.  I have broken the trust that exists between a DM and the group, before that trust even had the chance to exist here between you, the iconics, and I.

I deeply, deeply apologize.  However, along with that apology, I will say this - *it will not happen again*.  I know that sounds somewhat hollow, but I do not say that lightly.  I will keep this game going, even if there is only a single iconic left that is yet involved.  I will post on a regular basis - you will see an update from me, when it is required.  If an iconic performs and action, or interacts with an NPC, that requires the DM to be there, then I will be there with an update or reponse, within two days of the post.

Thank you for listening to me.  I hope that, if you were planning on leaving this game, that you stay.  The game is yet young.  Let it continue.


----------



## Tordek (Jan 7, 2003)

_Well lad... it's good to see yer still have yer manners! It's ok with me. We all still have some other stuff to duu from time to time now dun't weh? So well.. ye aren't a Saint... let that be handled by the Professionals in theis party Aye? Now, I'm just happy to see that yer back ya bignosed lad! Have a cold one while yer at it. I just got back from buyin' em so I didn't even miss ya! Hahahaahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!_

/Cracks another can while throwing one at the GNomEeeeeeee.


----------



## Alhandra (Jan 7, 2003)

Whilst I nay not speak of the others' motivations, I'm impressed with your self-flagellation and will try to contribute what I can to the adventure, any that does arise.


----------



## Regdar (Jan 7, 2003)

And Alhandra shows once again that her oaths to Heironious are mere lip service as she shows how much a hypocrite she is... Come on Alhandra, why aren't you riding his ass because he's been too busy to cater to you're needs...


----------



## Naull (Jan 11, 2003)

*Hey Guys-They're at it again...*

Check out this thread. Seems that the age old question of who is the coolest Iconic has arisen yet again.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36757


----------



## Kazak (Jan 12, 2003)

Regdar said:
			
		

> *And Alhandra shows once again that her oaths to Heironious are mere lip service as she shows how much a hypocrite she is... Come on Alhandra, why aren't you riding his ass because he's been too busy to cater to you're needs... *




_Ding Ding!  Seconds out, round two..._

Easy there, Regdar lad.  Give the lass a bit of credit will ye?  Our new Gnome seems dedicated enough, and as she says, it's a pretty impressive piece of... self-flagellation....

Anyway, glossin' over that disturbin' mental image, she gave PC a hard time because he didn't really apologise, or explain for his later absences.  Don't get me wrong, I'm sure they were needed and he had good cause, but he's still not given us a reason (or even acknowledged) his final disappearance.

Gnome lad, thanks for the... _shudders_ self-flagellation.... we're glad you're still with us.


----------



## Regdar (Jan 13, 2003)

Bah Kazak, Regdar has nothing against Gnomeworks, it's all Alhandra and her little tantrums she pulled, all over the place about the last game, not being updated enough, not receiving all the answers she wanted and the other crap.  It's what killed this whole thing for Regdar, and a few other Iconics..


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 14, 2003)

tell you what.
I'm done.

I have HAD it with Regdar's bull.

I play Alhandra, if anyone doesn't know, and I am DONE with the game.
Kazak, thanks for pointing out the obvious (I thought), but unless everyone calls Regdar on his BS, I'm out.
He's *not even in the game!*
Actually contributing something would be beneath him - all he knows is how to attack people personally, ignoring reality (newsflash - everyting Kazak said are FACTS, nimrod).

Regdar - please go back and crawl in whatever hole you hide in, popping up just to spout venom, and tell any other iconics hanging out with you that they are free to join in Iconic Adventuring again, since I somehow single-handedly ruined "the thing" for all the Iconics with my magical power to stop the game.
Oh, that's right - I wasn't the DM, and always played along in character.  eh - whatever, reality doesn't enter into this discussion.

I swear, you are SUCH a ing jerk, John.
I can't believe you actually take your online persona to be a part of yourself- you are a pathetic piece of work, who;'s ragile ego could ONLY be sustained on a place as impersonal and anonymous as the internet.

Why don't you stop pretending to be a big, buff, burly guy and actually talk with your own voice for once?

I've ignored your crap for too long, hoping that you'd see what an ass you're making of yourself, but I guess even with all the chances, you are incapable of not being your blowhard persona.

Sad.


----------



## Regdar (Jan 14, 2003)

So, you're taking your ball and going home... okay.  Now that's sad.  You done being full of yourself yet?  

First off boyo, Regdar was Iconic before the game and doesn't have to "be in the game," to call you on you're little tantrums and hissyfits you throw when everything isn't your way.  

See you do have magical powers and it's your magical power, to be a twat.  Regdar oh excuse me, I don't speak for all the Iconics, hell I only speak for myself but I do speak with them, go back and read, I said a few, and yes you are a reason.

You're so good with the labels too, nimrod, wow...

Catch a clue, Regdar is an on-line personna, and surprisingly just because Regdar talks in third person (which is the point of an On-line personna, on a RPG message board egads no), doesn't mean what is said isn't the truth.  Regdar has always been a straight shooter, and will continue to be until I'm told to leave by someone bigger and better then you.

And oh, before you go off on the whole "internet," crud, if you were in my face I would tell you the same.... So don't you have to go die at the last supper or take a lightsaber hit for the good of all mankind, kiss a puppy or something.

BTW names not John.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 15, 2003)

Regdar said:
			
		

> *Regdar has always been a straight shooter, and will continue to be until I'm told to leave by someone bigger and better then you.*




...then consider yourself being told to leave by someone bigger and better than you.  Because I want you to leave.

Regdar, I have tolerated you.  Admittedly, I have gotten mad at you in the past, but I have been patient with you, and I have commented that your views are your own, that I have had no problem in the past with your views, nor with you posting them.

But this... this is going too far.  I don't care what you say to me, or what you say about my DMing style, or what-not, but I will not tolerate you bickering with the players in a game that I am running.  I will not have you constantly criticizing me and the players constantly, without contributing anything constructive - especially in the manner that you have been.

I want you to leave.  I don't want to see you post again in this thread, except in possible response to this post.  If you do, I will request that you be banned - either from the IC Forum, or from EN World as a whole, whichever punishment is more fitting and the mods decide to inflict upon you.


----------



## Regdar (Jan 15, 2003)

First off Gnome Works, I haven't said anything about your game beyond it wasn't for me or the way I wanted to play and I really don't care what you want, or care about your threat.  I haven't said anything negative about any other player beyond Reaper so step. Go back and read the posts.

You are not bigger or better, my beef is with Reaper and Reaper alone, and also this isn't your thread and this goes way beyond your game so what you want really doesn't matter.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 15, 2003)

OK, I'm dropping out of character (not out of the game, I should stress), just for a moment.  I'm Kazak BTW.

Regdar, you're being really unpleasant.  If you don't like what reaper has to say, fine, take issue with it.  But what you did was just a personal attack.  



> *Bah Kazak, Regdar has nothing against Gnomeworks, it's all Alhandra and her little tantrums she pulled, all over the place about the last game, not being updated enough, not receiving all the answers she wanted and the other crap. It's what killed this whole thing for Regdar, and a few other Iconics..*




I think that Alhandra/reaper was for the most part justified in his comments on the last game.  I don't think anything he's posted as Alhandra could be described as a "tantrum".  When he was taking issue with PC, he wasn't ever personal about it, or doing anything unreasonable.

You chose not to be a part of the game, so I don't really think you have any right to complain about the (very civil) behaviour of those in it.  The Iconics game is supposed to be fun, but you've gone out of your way to stir up problems.  Your beef isn't with Reaper and Reaper alone.  You've harassed the guy so much that he's felt forced to leave the game.

You, Regdar, are killing this game, exactly what you've accused Reaper of doing to the last one. How can you even begin to justify your behaviour?

The last thing I want to happen is for the Iconics to vanish from the boards, we've been here a long time.  I'd really like it if we could all get along, with out this constant backbiting and fighting.  There's a big difference between In Character banter and some of the more personal attacks we've seen from time to time.

Outside of this latest problem, I really wish we could see some of the "old-timers" make a return.  Devis, Hennet and Lidda haven't been seen for some time.  We've even lost Mialee and Vadania since the game started.  You want the game to have more of the feel of PC's?  Then join in.  GnomeWorks is a skilled DM, and all we need a few more of us to join in.


----------



## Regdar (Jan 15, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I think that Alhandra/reaper was for the most part justified in his comments on the last game.  I don't think anything he's posted as Alhandra could be described as a "tantrum".  When he was taking issue with PC, he wasn't ever personal about it, or doing anything unreasonable.




Problem with this Kazak is he did get personal, not only with his Alhandra personna but as Reaper as well, in more then one occasion.  This goes way beyond even that.



> You chose not to be a part of the game, so I don't really think you have any right to complain about the (very civil) behaviour of those in it.  The Iconics game is supposed to be fun, but you've gone out of your way to stir up problems.  Your beef isn't with Reaper and Reaper alone.  You've harassed the guy so much that he's felt forced to leave the game.




Jarval/Kazak once again it isn't about the game, it's about him and he knows it, and it is with Reaper.  I'm not trying to ruin the game, but I will call Reaper on his crap.  Yeah I may have not had the tact I could of but can't change that now.  It was never my goal to ruin it for you guys, which is why I stayed out of the in game thread for the most part except for a couple of banters with the group and a bump.



> The last thing I want to happen is for the Iconics to vanish from the boards, we've been here a long time.  I'd really like it if we could all get along, with out this constant backbiting and fighting.  There's a big difference between In Character banter and some of the more personal attacks we've seen from time to time.




Reaper and I will never get along Jarval, it's not going to happen, even if I really wanted to. I tried before, despite typical Regdarisms in-character, especially when he goes out of his way to slam my friends.  When PC was running, and I was playing I handled it like the group player you didn't like but had to deal with to keep the game going, but it blew up from there.



> Outside of this latest problem, I really wish we could see some of the "old-timers" make a return.  Devis, Hennet and Lidda haven't been seen for some time.  We've even lost Mialee and Vadania since the game started.  You want the game to have more of the feel of PC's?  Then join in.  GnomeWorks is a skilled DM, and all we need a few more of us to join in. [/B]




Jarval, I'm not saying Gnomeworks sucks, really it's just a different game style then what I wanted to do at this time.  I think he's done a fine job and it was/is never/not about his game or game style that I said what I said to Reaper.  Honestly it was never my intention to ruin it for you or the others, it was never that and to that I do apologise. 

For the other Iconics, I'll talk to them and see what they have to say about all of this and the future of it all.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 15, 2003)

Guys, take a deep breath and then try and work this out among yourselves via *e-mail*.

- Darkness


----------

